# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Buổi lễ khai giảng năm học mới đầu tiên tại Đắk Nông

## qwerty

Sáng thứ tư ngày 5 tháng 9 năm 2018 vừa qua, chúng tôi long trọng tổ chức lễ khai giảng năm học mới đầu tiên tại Trung Tâm Bảo Trợ Xã Hội Nhà May Mắn tại Đăk Nông. 118 em học sinh được chia ra làm các lớp từ lớp 1 đến lớp 4 và một lớp chuyên biệt dành cho học sinh khuyết tật. Dự kiến lớp 5 sẽ bắt đầu từ năm tới.
Xem thêm : tranh son dau chan dung Maison Chance

Tại buổi lễ khai giảng, MC Thanh Bạch rất vui mừng được góp mặt với vai trò là người dẫn chương trình cùng hai bạn đồng hành, ca sĩ Nhật Chung và bác sĩ Hưng Đàm. Anh rất hạnh phúc vì buổi lễ khai giảng này là thành quả của nhiều dự án tại Nhà May Mắn mà anh đã góp phần hỗ trợ trong suốt thời gian qua.
Các em học sinh cùng giáo viên đã đóng góp cho chương trình những tiết mục văn nghệ đặc sắc cùng rất nhiều những tiếng cười. Tham dự buổi lễ còn có thành viên đang sống tại trung tâm, tình nguyện viên cùng toàn thể cán bộ công nhân viên.



Cũng trong dịp này, chúng tôi có vinh dự tiếp đón đại diện các sở ban ngành của tỉnh Đắk Nông: Phó chủ tịch tỉnh Đăk Nông – bà Tôn Thị Ngọc Hạnh, phó giám đốc sở Giáo dục và Đào tạo – ông Phan Văn Hải, phó giám đốc sở Ngoại vụ – bà Nguyễn Thị Kim Loan cùng các cấp chính quyền địa phương.
Trong không khí hân hoan của buổi lễ, Tim đã có bài phát biểu cảm nhận niềm vui của mình và nhấn mạnh tầm quan trọng của dự án nhằm giúp đỡ các em nhỏ gặp hoàn cảnh khó khăn hay các em khuyết tật.

Trung Tâm Chắp Cánh - Maison Chance

Địa chỉ:  19A, Đ. Số 1, Kp 9, P. Bình Hưng Hoà A Q. Bình Tân, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam

Email: nhamayman@maison-chance.org

Hotline : 090 906 2528

Web site ban tranh son dau HCM : maison-chance.org/shop

----------

